# MAC in Hungary!



## mac-barack (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi, all! Sziasztok!
Is there anybody who live in Hungary and love MAC cosmetics?

Unfortunatelly , Budapest MAC is not big enough. But at least I can buy products. 

I love MAC!!!!


----------



## UrbanEve (Jul 29, 2007)

Szia


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 18, 2007)

Been to Budapest a couple of times and would love to go back.  Unfortunately I never made it to the store.


----------



## UrbanEve (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Been to Budapest a couple of times and would love to go back. Unfortunately I never made it to the store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Send me a message if you do come back and we can go to the MAC store together
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## UrbanEve (Dec 8, 2007)

The 2nd MAC store opened in Budapest at the Arena Plaza


----------



## Monday~ (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello!
Na, végre találtam itt magyarokat.


----------



## red.pill (Sep 25, 2008)

just curious... how much does mac cost in hungary? the same as in germany?


----------



## kittykit (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red.pill* 

 
_just curious... how much does mac cost in hungary? the same as in germany?_

 
Would love to know too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're more expensive here in Prague compares to other EU countries. I'm planning to go to Budapest soon, it will be great if you could provide the prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!


----------



## innocent (Apr 25, 2009)

Hy! I'm moving to Budapest soon, has anybody visited their counters there?


----------



## zumzum (Jun 1, 2009)

Hiiiii Girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am happy to find you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I live in Budapest and I DO love MAC


----------



## zumzum (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, Mac has two stores in Budapest (this is the capital city of Hungary)

I go to the store in the Vaci street. The shop clerks are kind and very helpfull
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have never been in their second store which is in the Arena Plaza.


----------



## zumzum (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi,

I asked some price last Friday:
(1 eur = 280 huf)

shadestick/fluidline 4100 huf or eur 14,5
pigments (include solar bits) 4700 huf or 16,5 eur
eyeshadow 3900 huf or 14 eur 
eyeshadow refill pan 2900 huf or 10.5 eur 
dazzleglass 5000 huf or 18 eur 
brushes from 5500 huf of 19.5 eur

Here are further prices, but i don't know when was the last update.

Cosmopolitan :: katalÃ³gus talÃ¡latok

(Most of the product LE and sold out)


----------



## khanhhang (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,
  	i wonder if the girl in the MAC counter in BUDAPEST  can speak English?


----------



## brn2bfly (Feb 6, 2013)

I think they are required too, at least on a basic level. Not sure if they actually do tho.


----------



## thorunnsif (Apr 15, 2013)

Does MAC in Budapest accept Pro discount?
  	I'm moving to Hungary this summer and I need my MAC


----------

